# Face book wogs.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Seems the rate to host forums where you can control spammers a bit has climbed at a alarming rate.
A forum I belong to has sent out PM's to all members they are thinking about moving to face book. Yet another one has closed down the place to new members and locked it, Was told that so many members are just doing face book subject related postings.

Wonder if that is what is happening here. So many old timers seem to be gone, no post in many areas that would be flooded on other forums like the gun and reloading sections.
OK I admit I have not been posting here so auto much either of late. Really got tired of one members chit every post I made.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think Facebook really hit outdoor sites. I have not joined Facebook myself. Another thing is some of these sites have gone on for 15 years. That doesn't leave much to talk about. Another thing is we should have booted total jerk before they drove others away. I am perhaps guilty of that. I have voted to ban some, but have actually o lyrics banned one person on my own. I guess when I have a conflict with someone I am reluctant to ban them lest I appear vindictive. I let some slide that should have been banned much h sooner.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

After reading a bit about Zuckerberg, and the policies of facebook I vowed to never be a part of it. Have never even visited it. Wife is on it and have never even looked at hers(maybe that is a mistake, I could soon be single and not even know about it). Same with twitter, snapchat, etc, etc. I draw the line at certain individual sites. I love learning. Living in the sticks with no library near the internet does fill that important void. I have learned a lot from people on this site. May not agree 100% with all of it, but never will. I hope that more will return, and some new will be added. Differing viewpoints are an important part of growing as person. Even at my stubborn, bullheaded older age I still find I can be swayed by intelligent, insightful and profound conversation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

north1 said:


> After reading a bit about Zuckerberg, and the policies of facebook I vowed to never be a part of it. Have never even visited it. Wife is on it and have never even looked at hers(maybe that is a mistake, I could soon be single and not even know about it). Same with twitter, snapchat, etc, etc. I draw the line at certain individual sites. I love learning. Living in the sticks with no library near the internet does fill that important void. I have learned a lot from people on this site. May not agree 100% with all of it, but never will. I hope that more will return, and some new will be added. Differing viewpoints are an important part of growing as person. Even at my stubborn, bullheaded older age I still find I can be swayed by intelligent, insightful and profound conversation.


 :beer: We have perhaps disagreed at times, but I like your posts and attitude so much I can't ever remember a disagreement. Some that are still on here I have strongly disagreed with, but because of the way they debate I look at them as family more than adversary.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The ONLY reason I use Facebook is to keep in touch with relatives. I'm not sure it is the proper forum for the kind of discussions we have here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ya many of my relatives are on face book too. they all have my E mail address & phone number if they want to talk family stuff. Other wise they can KMA.

 Al


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Facebook is just one of the issues with Nodak and forums like it. I think over policing of members is a huge issue. I'm part of another outdoor forum that's a bit newer, and it's super active, mostly because the owners/moderators stay out of the fray. Lets people be people. If someone is really over the line, they're dealt with, but you'd have to darn near threaten someone with murder to get that.

Any time a photo is posted here, there's 10 guys who jump down the OP's throat because they deem whatever they did to not be up to their high ethical standards. When I joined many, many moons ago, I did so because I enjoyed seeing photos and hearing stories, reading tips, learning about hunting and fishing in North Dakota. That's gone, and it won't come back. I think too many bridges have been burned.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Any time a photo is posted here, there's 10 guys who jump down the OP's throat because they deem whatever they did to not be up to their high ethical standards.


Agree 100%.... this is part of the reason why not as much traffic on this site.

Also anytime someone asks about a place in ND.... they are accused of "Internet Scouting". Maybe they just want to know a place to stay or good hotels. We all have PM on this site and like to share info.

Or people jump on NR right away or blame them for anything wrong with hunting in ND or fishing in ND. Then it gets into a pi$$ing match....after that.

Some of those guys ruined the hunting part of this site IMHO. They are the ones who drove others away.

Now I understand that you don't want to give away your hot spots or not direct people to your area. But just don't answer those posts....etc.

I first joined to learn about spring snow goose hunting and follow those migration reports. Now those migration reports are junk and people lying on them all the time. You get more up to date info on the state run hotlines than you do from actual hunters on this site.

But I still come back and like to get into the discussions of politics, current topics, and sports. Plus every now and then you might pick up a tidbit of knowledge from the hunting forums and when people are brave enough to post a pic I like seeing them. Also have met some very helpful people here and will give knowledge when they can via private messages. So it is still a good site but people do come and go.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chuck. I live in north central North Dakota, inbetween newburg and maxbass. This spring we had the best snow goose migration since the late eighties. There is a lot of barley around me so next spring should be good also. Also corn intermixed around the barley fields so should be perfect setup to draw them in. I don't mind hunters as long as they pick up after themselves(ran a rod used to attach a goose decoy through a tractor tire one year which was an owee).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

North1.... sorry to hear about the tractor tire. If I get back into the snow goose game I will gladly look you up. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Any time a photo is posted here, there's 10 guys who jump down the OP's throat


Me and my bad memory. The only time I got on anyone about pics was when there was full exposed nudity happening around 2:00am. Left up for 15 seconds and removed. Fast so no one could copy. I didn't see it myself, but got PMed by about a dozen people. Some left when I would not ban others. I always thought part of my problem was not banning some that drove others away. I don't know, a guy always second guesses himself.

I think I do remember a couple of hunting photos people whined about. I think that's dumb. I hope you noticed that I have never been on the anti Minnesota, Wisconsin, etc bandwagon. Always willing to help a fellow who throws lead or arrows.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.... you are not who I am talking about...

:beer: :beer:

You have helped me with knowledge many times. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Plains, I don't think any one person is to blame. It was internal and external forces that really changed the atmosphere here.

I just think of any time some kid would proudly post a photo of a successful hunt, and within the first three responses there would be, "why'd you shoot hens?"

Or a buck that wasn't big enough.

Or NRs posting several photos of piles of birds, and the online game wardens railing on them for possession limits.

It goes on and on. Heck, at one point, I'm sure I was part of the problem. It was easy to get caught up in the heat of the moment. And blue platers are low-hanging fruit.

In retrospect, it was death by a thousand cuts. A guy booted here, a thread locked there. Gradually responsiveness dried up. People reverted to lurking or dismissing Nodak altogether.

I'll be the first to admit that I rarely visit any more. There's no point. A good post with valid information is sent out to the interweb and is viewed by you guys (no offense) and that's it. I'm not looking for heaps of gratification, but it sort of feels like a group of old fellers in a dried up North Dakota town, still meeting for coffee every day and talking about the same thing they did yesterday...and the day before...and the day before that...

Anyway, that's my depressing, half-glass-empty view. I'm sure there's hope, but it would take a huge shift in focus and marketing. I mean, our classified section seems to be a pretty hopping place still. People are coming here to buy and sell. Eyeballs are eyeballs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Plainsman.... you are not who I am talking about...
> 
> :beer: :beer:
> 
> You have helped me with knowledge many times. :thumb: :thumb:


I didn't take it that way so no problem. I was just thinking out loud.



> it sort of feels like a group of old fellers in a dried up North Dakota town, still meeting for coffee every day


hmmmm ok, so that's why I still like it here.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Outdoor websites have tended to get further and further from outdoor topics and far too political, increasingly sarcastic and in some cases too mean and hateful! No one politely agrees to disagree much any more. IMO
The good news is that there are still some darned good outdoor websites that don't allow politics, nasty sarcasm and rudeness!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I never have had any of my pictures deleted or said the were in poor taste. I have some I posted recently and no one has bothered to comment.

I am not sure if it was here or else where. 
Fellow asked *what gun to buy*, Ya that was his question. The best reply was did some one pick out your wife for you?
Not one thing about what the gun was going to be used for, geese or deer.
Only problem I have had here was from a racists, which I think has went away.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Outdoor websites have tended to get further and further from outdoor topics and far too political, increasingly sarcastic and in some cases too mean and hateful! No one politely agrees to disagree much any more. IMO
> The good news is that there are still some darned good outdoor websites that don't allow politics, nasty sarcasm and rudeness!


I would rather talk archery, guns, hunting, fishing, etc, but the liberals who want to take it all away make political discussion necessary. I guess we could stick out head in the sand and wait for the end. I think liberals will destroy not only hunting, but this nation. We have no moral compass anymore. All we worry about is being political correct and kissing up to those who would kill us. People with their head in the same calling Islam a peaceful religion.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

HH....

Now I agree that sometimes politics don't belong on a hunting site. But if you notice those are the only topics getting discussed.... yet have it be by a few (you, me, plainsman, etc.).... but the open forum is mainly the one only being used. Especially in the spring and summer. Now come fall you will see people talking in the Goose and Duck forums. But again it will be people asking for info on places and then getting ripped apart. Or people posting pics and getting ripped apart for being either a "pro staffer" or some other BS. Or you will have people go off on NR's.

So to have some political talks in a hunting forum is ok... IMHO. Plus some people don't read the actual news papers and get some info from this site. Now it could be slanted or down right leaning one sided.... but hopefully they will look for it in other news sources to gain knowledge and info on said subject.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup I had commented last spring on just having the open section here after a couple of turkey hunting questions and what choke to use or some thing like that.

I do believe the mods that would normally move such post to the right place are not here any longer either.

 Al


----------

